# HOUSE CALL JUNE 16 @ 7:00 P.M.



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

CORNER OF DON JULIO BLVD AND ELKHORN BLVD

4901 DON JULIO BLVD


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

battle of the chippers huh


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 12 2007, 08:57 PM~8094232
> *battle of the chippers huh
> *


got jokes :biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

GET IT ON TAPE AND SEND IT TO ME.. ILL PUT IT ON MY DVD


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 12 2007, 09:57 PM~8094232
> *battle of the chippers huh
> *


who can hopp higher than a pringles can lol


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

single or double??


whos the other competitor..??


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 12 2007, 11:22 PM~8094681
> *single or double??
> whos the other competitor..??
> *


all singles street cars

will from straight laced vs zach from yuba city


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 12 2007, 09:57 PM~8094232
> *battle of the chippers huh
> *


Damn. :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Jun 12 2007, 11:39 PM~8094752
> *all singles street cars
> 
> will from straight laced vs zach from yuba city
> *


Is this Will that had the monte carlo?

Will they be hitting their own switch? 

:biggrin:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

no bull shitting this time be on time 7pm dammit not 2 hours later . let me charge my 3 batteries .


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 12 2007, 11:22 PM~8094681
> *single or double??
> whos the other competitor..??
> *


I think its this car


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 13 2007, 03:50 AM~8095071
> *no bull shitting this time be on time 7pm dammit not 2 hours later  . let me charge my 3 batteries .
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

X2

Maybe if we can make it down there, we will leave the cutt at home. You scare us Manuel with your 3 batteries. :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 13 2007, 12:20 PM~8097395
> *I think its this car
> *


What is the other car? :dunno:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 13 2007, 12:20 PM~8097395
> *I think its this car
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, I don't think his switch is hooked on the steering wheel. He needs to learn how to hit that switch. :biggrin:

I think zach is going to take this one.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

so zach is the green cutty .... and straight laced is the blue cutty right??




did they both hop at devotions or no??


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Jun 13 2007, 02:05 AM~8095024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jun 13 2007, 11:44 AM~8097520
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> X2
> ...


bro i didn;t mean to scare you come down. :biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Jun 13 2007, 03:05 AM~8095024
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Well said... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jun 13 2007, 12:48 AM~8094903
> *Is this Will that had the monte carlo?
> 
> Will they be hitting their own switch?
> ...


YES ITS WILL WITH THE OLD MONTE

THAT WAS THE RULES HIT THEIR OWN SHIT


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 13 2007, 01:40 PM~8097854
> *so zach is the green cutty ....  and straight laced is the blue cutty right??
> did they both hop at devotions or no??
> *


NO ZACH HAS A 78 CUTTY PRIMERED DOWN

THE GREEN CUTTY IS MINE


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 13 2007, 03:50 AM~8095071
> *no bull shitting this time be on time 7pm dammit not 2 hours later  . let me charge my 3 batteries .
> *


THIS IS NOT ON LENNY'S TIME LOL


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 13 2007, 03:34 PM~8098479
> *bro i didn;t mean to scare you come down. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Jun 13 2007, 06:26 PM~8099950
> *THIS IS NOT ON LENNY'S TIME LOL
> *


thank god lennys time is 3 hours off sometimes.lol


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 13 2007, 10:43 PM~8101276
> *thank god lennys time is 3 hours off sometimes.lol
> *


x2


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 13 2007, 10:43 PM~8101276
> *thank god lennys time is 3 hours off sometimes.lol
> *


that's on a good day 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Is Zach driving his car down from Yuba City? If so, does anyone know what time?  :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

so what happened??/ who won?? any footage?? :dunno:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 16 2007, 07:54 PM~8118855
> *so what happened??/  who won?? any footage?? :dunno:
> *


THEY NOSED UP BUT STRAIGHT LACE HYDROS SOLENOIDS GOT STUCK SO THAT WAS THE END FOR HIM AND THE PRIMER CUTLASS HIT ABOUT 15 TO 20 INCHES . THEN THE NEIGHBORS CALL THE COPS AND HELICOPTER CAME OUT SO EVERY BODY JUST JAMMMMMMED. EXOTIC TOOK SOME FILM OR PICS SO WILL SEE WHAT HE PUTS UP.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 16 2007, 11:55 PM~8119707
> *THEY NOSED UP BUT STRAIGHT LACE HYDROS SOLENOIDS GOT STUCK SO THAT WAS THE END FOR HIM AND THE PRIMER CUTLASS HIT ABOUT 15 TO 20 INCHES . THEN THE NEIGHBORS CALL THE COPS AND HELICOPTER CAME OUT SO EVERY BODY JUST JAMMMMMMED.  EXOTIC TOOK SOME FILM OR PICS SO WILL SEE WHAT HE PUTS UP.
> *



dammm... that's all bad but thanks for the info good lookin out homie


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah it was funning there was a lot of shit talking going on


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 17 2007, 01:32 AM~8120128
> *yeah it was funning there was a lot of shit talking going on
> *


yeah with lenny and his megaphone . seems to me i'm going to have to hook up my 3rd battery and do some house calls.lol i dont think that neighborhood likes lowridriders there was a lady yelling right down everybodys license plate so we duck in the crowd and hit the freeway home.


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

but then they hopped again at 9 but william couldnt hit his switch so i think dwight hit it and got maybe like 25-30 inches


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I know someone got pics I forgot my camera


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridetillidie_@Jun 17 2007, 10:07 AM~8120985
> *but then they hopped again at 9 but william couldnt hit his switch so i think dwight hit it and got maybe like 25-30 inches
> *


after dwight hit the switch quinter got a hold of the switch and put the car in the thirties


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

sounds like it was chiptastic


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

THEY DONT DESERVE TO BE IN THE LOWRIDER SCENE,AND BUILD HOPPERS.


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Jun 19 2007, 03:20 PM~8136327
> *THEY DONT DESERVE TO BE IN THE LOWRIDER SCENE,AND BUILD HOPPERS.
> *


LIKE YOU DO :twak:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~TIMES~4~LIFE_@Jun 12 2007, 10:57 PM~8094524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

WHENS THE NEXT STREET HOP.?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 18 2007, 12:03 AM~8124748
> *sounds like it was chiptastic
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I hear that someone was on the loud horn talking shit,and that person hasnt even hit past 35 in his life!!!

I keep it STREET myself,but im in the 45" mark!!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

wheres youngster and does he still have the 64?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 20 2007, 10:17 AM~8141178
> *wheres youngster and does he still have the 64?
> *


yeah,but I heard hes hopping it,then I hear he's selling it.
I saw him about 2 months ago,he didnt really say what he was going to do with it!
Youngster is a cool mofo!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 20 2007, 09:19 AM~8141192
> *yeah,but I heard hes hopping it,then I hear he's selling it.
> I saw him about 2 months ago,he didnt really say what he was going to do with it!
> Youngster is a cool mofo!
> *


find out imma need some test comp for your boy from up north :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 19 2007, 11:10 PM~8139369
> *WHENS THE NEXT STREET HOP.?
> *


I would like to see more house calls in out here in nor cal


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 20 2007, 10:38 AM~8141296
> *I would like to see more house calls in out here in nor cal
> *


proplem is like Jim said,more chippers than swangers.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 20 2007, 10:21 AM~8141199
> *find out imma need some test comp for your boy from up north :biggrin:
> *


aight!
Killa will be ready.


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Jun 17 2007, 02:09 PM~8121882
> *after dwight hit the switch quinter got a hold of the switch and put the car in the thirties
> *


 Then the motor burnt and we went home PS it's Dewight AKA Black Dewight :biggrin:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 19 2007, 11:10 PM~8139369
> *WHENS THE NEXT STREET HOP.?
> *


throw another one this saturday june 23rd


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Jun 20 2007, 12:21 PM~8142169
> *Then the motor burnt and we went home PS it's Dewight AKA Black Dewight :biggrin:
> *


hey dewight did you redo the cutty yet :dunno:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Jun 20 2007, 11:19 PM~8145905
> *throw another one this saturday june 23rd
> *


against who?


----------



## STRAIGHTLACE (Jun 21, 2007)

at alexs house he will pull his car out if he isnt scared


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

are you selling your car on craigslist the post said a blue cutlass hopp with an engine knock


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTLACE_@Jun 21 2007, 02:15 AM~8146193
> *at alexs house he will pull his car out if he isnt scared
> *


waste of time.
between the 2 of you,thats bearly a combined total of 43".(if that)

come bacc when your in the 40's+!


----------



## STRAIGHTLACE (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 21 2007, 01:23 AM~8146202
> *are you selling your car on craigslist the post said a blue cutlass hopp with an engine knock
> *


yes the car is for sale


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTLACE_@Jun 21 2007, 01:15 AM~8146193
> *at alexs house he will pull his car out if he isnt scared
> *


NEXT TIME HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH.. YOU HAD PLENTY OF TIME SINCE THE LAST TIME TO LEARN.. MR. I INSTALL HYDRAULICS..


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

i thought that was the rule--------- hit your own switch?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 21 2007, 08:18 AM~8147058
> *waste of time.
> between the 2 of you,thats bearly a combined total of 43".(if that)
> 
> ...


I GOT PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 21 2007, 03:01 PM~8149082
> *I GOT PARTS :biggrin:
> *


THERE IT IS!!


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mdhpper (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 16 2007, 11:55 PM~8119707
> *THEY NOSED UP BUT STRAIGHT LACE HYDROS SOLENOIDS GOT STUCK SO THAT WAS THE END FOR HIM AND THE PRIMER CUTLASS HIT ABOUT 15 TO 20 INCHES . THEN THE NEIGHBORS CALL THE COPS AND HELICOPTER CAME OUT SO EVERY BODY JUST JAMMMMMMED.  EXOTIC TOOK SOME FILM OR PICS SO WILL SEE WHAT HE PUTS UP.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 20 2007, 11:29 PM~8145951
> *against who?
> *


whoevers down to ride :biggrin:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 21 2007, 01:51 PM~8149002
> *i thought that was the rule--------- hit your own switch?
> *


hey manny where's the town car :dunno:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Jun 21 2007, 10:34 PM~8152500
> *whoevers down to ride :biggrin:
> *


can't wait to see what the next one brings :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 21 2007, 08:18 AM~8147058
> *waste of time.
> between the 2 of you,thats bearly a combined total of 43".(if that)
> 
> ...


Damn. :0


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Jun 21 2007, 09:36 PM~8152510
> *hey manny where's the town car :dunno:
> *


you calling me out? let me know and its on like donkey kong . but the rules are hit your own SWITCH--------------- :biggrin: WIN OR LOSE IT WILL BE FUN.


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 22 2007, 10:13 AM~8155254
> *you calling me out? let me know and its on like donkey kong . but the rules are hit your own  SWITCH---------------  :biggrin: WIN OR LOSE IT WILL BE FUN.
> *


I WILL TAKE THAT BET SocioS :biggrin:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 22 2007, 11:13 AM~8155254
> *you calling me out? let me know and its on like donkey kong . but the rules are hit your own  SWITCH---------------  :biggrin: WIN OR LOSE IT WILL BE FUN.
> *


BRING THE TOWN CAR.. AND WE CANN SHOW THEM HOW TO HIT A SWITCH :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 21 2007, 02:01 PM~8149082
> *I GOT PARTS :biggrin:
> *


what kind of motors you got in stock?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 22 2007, 12:47 PM~8155976
> *what kind of motors you got in stock?
> *


x2


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 22 2007, 02:41 PM~8156354
> *x2
> *


X3


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

is this single pump or double.? ARE YOU SURE YOUR READY FOR THE TOWN CAR? :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 22 2007, 12:47 PM~8155976
> *what kind of motors you got in stock?
> *


YOU GOT ME ON THAT ONE!
I'M OUT OF MOTORS AND POWERBALLS RIGHT NOW BUT I WILL HAVE THEM BACK IN STOCK NEXT WEEK.... I GET MY STUFF FROM XTREME HYDRAULICS. BUT I CAN ORDER ANYTHING YOU WANT! LET ME KNOW..... :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 22 2007, 03:14 PM~8156969
> *YOU GOT ME ON THAT ONE!
> I'M OUT OF MOTORS AND POWERBALLS RIGHT NOW BUT I WILL HAVE THEM BACK IN STOCK NEXT WEEK.... I GET MY STUFF FROM XTREME HYDRAULICS. BUT I CAN ORDER ANYTHING YOU WANT! LET ME KNOW..... :thumbsup:
> *


how much for a comp motor?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 22 2007, 03:14 PM~8156969
> *YOU GOT ME ON THAT ONE!
> I'M OUT OF MOTORS AND POWERBALLS RIGHT NOW BUT I WILL HAVE THEM BACK IN STOCK NEXT WEEK.... I GET MY STUFF FROM XTREME HYDRAULICS. BUT I CAN ORDER ANYTHING YOU WANT! LET ME KNOW..... :thumbsup:
> *


and here I was about to head on up and start spoting peps 20-50 inches ohwell


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

so who's hoppin out there this weekend?


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

I'LL BE OUT OF TOWN THIS WEEK. :biggrin:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 22 2007, 06:02 PM~8157881
> *I'LL BE OUT OF TOWN THIS WEEK. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 22 2007, 02:33 PM~8156696
> *is this single pump or double.? ARE YOU SURE YOUR READY FOR THE TOWN CAR? :biggrin:
> *


BOTH 

NO NOT REALLY BUT I'LL STILL NOSE UP


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 22 2007, 11:13 AM~8155254
> *you calling me out? let me know and its on like donkey kong . but the rules are hit your own  SWITCH---------------  :biggrin: WIN OR LOSE IT WILL BE FUN.
> *


HELL YEAH


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

THERES A SONG THAT GOES WITH THAT TOWN CAR. IT STARTS LIKE THIS------------BAD BOY BAD BOY WHAT U GONNA DO WHEN THE TOWN CAR COMES FOR YOU. :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 22 2007, 06:28 PM~8157994
> *THERES A SONG THAT GOES WITH THAT TOWN CAR. IT STARTS LIKE THIS------------BAD BOY BAD BOY WHAT U GONNA DO WHEN THE TOWN CAR COMES FOR YOU.  :biggrin:
> *


i thought it went CHIP ERS CHIP ERS WHATCHA GONNA DO, WHATCHA GONNA DO WHEN A CHIPPER PULLS UP AND TRIES TO HOP ON YOU. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

so is it gion down saterday or what??? jollyrancher against the stinkin linkin :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

jolley don't want the lincoln thats how you spell partner. :biggrin:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 22 2007, 07:17 PM~8158207
> *i thought it went CHIP ERS CHIP ERS WHATCHA GONNA DO, WHATCHA GONNA DO  WHEN A CHIPPER PULLS UP AND TRIES TO HOP ON YOU.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridetillidie_@Jun 22 2007, 09:13 PM~8158731
> *so is it gion down  saterday or what??? jollyrancher against the stinkin linkin  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

was thinkin about headin up this weekend........

any singles lookin to nose up for some $$$


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridetillidie_@Jun 22 2007, 09:13 PM~8158731
> *so is it gion down  saterday or what??? jollyrancher against the stinkin linkin  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah corner of guthrie way and keema ave at 8;00:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Jun 23 2007, 07:14 AM~8160351
> *yeah corner of guthrie way and keema ave  at 8;00:thumbsup:
> *


 is this for sure


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 23 2007, 12:16 PM~8161606
> *is this for sure
> *


fo sho. 8:00


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

what is the closest major crossstreet


----------



## gmhopper (Mar 31, 2005)

.


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jun 23 2007, 12:59 PM~8161816
> *what is the closest major crossstreet
> *


don julio


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

so who heading out there tonight???


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 22 2007, 10:45 PM~8159204
> *jolley don't want the lincoln thats how you spell partner. :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the spell check :biggrin: . so r u goin or what


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 23 2007, 12:16 PM~8161606
> *is this for sure
> *


sure thing


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

who's hopping tonight? is this gonna be at some parking lot.


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jun 23 2007, 12:59 PM~8161816
> *what is the closest major crossstreet
> *


keema ave and walegra ave


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

the location changed?...ill be in the area.


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jun 23 2007, 03:27 PM~8162409
> *who's hopping tonight? is this gonna be at some parking lot.
> *


open parking lot

and whoever shows up with hoppers


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jun 23 2007, 03:27 PM~8162409
> *who's hopping tonight? is this gonna be at some parking lot.
> *


open parking lot

and whoever shows up with hoppers


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

cool...ima bring a lawn chair and check it out...lol..wish my caddy was ready but it aint...


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

do you know if that 78 primered cutty is gonna be out there?


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jun 23 2007, 03:37 PM~8162455
> *do you know if that 78 primered cutty is gonna be out there?
> *


yeah its going to be there he's getting redy right now..


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

aight, ima roll out there later...at 8 right?


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

wish i wouldent have broke my car!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I can't make it can you guys take pics for me


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

STREET RIDERZ was the only ride sittin out there waitng fo someone to show up but no one did....win for the home team.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Im glad i did't go


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

me 2.good going street ryders. :biggrin: your lucky i was out of town.


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Damn, I just saw this topic. What happened? :dunno:


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jun 23 2007, 08:05 PM~8163800
> *STREET RIDERZ was the only ride sittin out there waitng fo someone to show up but no one did....win for the home team.
> *



would have showed if there was $$$ on the table......


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jun 23 2007, 08:05 PM~8163800
> *STREET RIDERZ was the only ride sittin out there waitng fo someone to show up but no one did....win for the home team.
> *


Probably because it was out in the Boonies :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jun 23 2007, 10:22 PM~8164156
> *Probably because it was out in the Boonies :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BOONIES?....IT WAS RIGHT OF DON JULIO.


----------



## STRAIGHTLACE (Jun 21, 2007)

straight lace went to the house we were told to leave becouse scared or drama alex needs to relise who whos there for him and his family moving not stret riders it was will . this is me so alex cant talck for him self he is trained. talck all you want iam just saying bring it if you really want it hey toney ju8st leaft the reffuges call i know everything so waatthhhcccch


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTLACE_@Jun 24 2007, 03:01 AM~8164922
> *straight lace went to the house we were told to leave becouse scared or drama alex needs to relise who whos there for him and his family moving not stret riders it was will . this is me so alex cant talck for him self he is trained. talck all you want iam just saying bring it if you really want it  hey toney ju8st leaft the reffuges call i know everything so waatthhhcccch
> *


peep game mutherfuckers calling saying they got to go out of town talking shit

i was at the spot at 8;00 no one showed up. FUCK THE DRAMA YOU CALLED AT MIDNIGHT SAYING 20 MIN'S I WOULD BE THERE.. OMG 2:00 AM CAME BY THEN YOU WANT TO HOP.. YOU ARE A JOKE AND A WASTE OF MY TIME COME OUT WHEN YOU ARE READY AND TRAINED TO HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH.


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jun 23 2007, 10:28 PM~8164422
> *BOONIES?....IT WAS RIGHT OF DON JULIO.
> *


Yah thats the BOONIES ,bring that shit to South Sac


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

<----- :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTLACE (Jun 21, 2007)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT COME BY MY HOUSE AND START SHIT BUT OK THE SAME WAY WELL I WANT MY SHIT BACK THAT YOU GUYS HAVE AND IM LETTING IT KNOW HOW IT IS TO EVERYBODY YOU SHOULD RELIZE YOU GUYS STARTED ALL THIS SHIT WELL DONT START SOMETHING IF YOU CANT FINISH IT MY GAME IS OVER BACKSTABBERS A....,A.......?


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@Jun 24 2007, 12:17 PM~8166654
> *<----- :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

so where is next hop gonna take place?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

so what happened to video of the first battle of the chippers, will there be a rematch, where they hopping over a FUN SIZE bag of chips or the GRAB BAG size?


----------



## STRAIGHTLACE (Jun 21, 2007)

STREET RIDERS IS NUTHIN BUT A SACK OF SHIT ANYWAYS I GOT TOLD TO PULL MY OTHER CAR OUT AND I AINT TOUCHIN THAT ONE THEY PISSED MY WIFE OFF SO MUCH THAT SHE WANTS TO BRING HER CAR OUT SO BAD AND SHOW THEM HOW A GIRL CAN HIT THE SWITCH IM PRETTY SURE YOU ALL REMEMBER THE SHARE BEAR CAR FROM SOCIOS CAR SHOW LAST YEAR AND THE BLUE MONTE AGAINST LENNY AT THE SAFEWAY PARKING LOT BY ELKHORN,DONJULIO P.S. THIS IS MRS MARTINEZ AND SHE DONT PLAY AROUND SGES DOWN FOR HER SHIT JUST LISTEN TO THE SONG ON MY PROFILE WHO WANTS TO PLAY FROM STREET RIDERS


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 24 2007, 04:08 PM~8167278
> *so what happened to video of the first battle of the chippers, will there be a rematch,  where they hopping over a FUN SIZE bag of chips or the GRAB BAG size?
> *


THT VIDEO WASN'T WORTH THE TIME! NOTHING HAPPENED..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTLACE_@Jun 24 2007, 05:56 PM~8167486
> *STREET RIDERS IS NUTHIN BUT A SACK OF SHIT ANYWAYS I GOT TOLD TO PULL MY OTHER CAR OUT AND I AINT TOUCHIN THAT ONE THEY PISSED MY WIFE OFF SO MUCH THAT SHE WANTS TO BRING HER CAR OUT SO BAD AND SHOW THEM HOW A GIRL CAN HIT THE SWITCH IM PRETTY SURE YOU ALL REMEMBER THE SHARE BEAR CAR FROM SOCIOS CAR SHOW LAST YEAR AND  THE BLUE MONTE AGAINST LENNY AT THE SAFEWAY PARKING LOT BY ELKHORN,DONJULIO P.S. THIS IS MRS MARTINEZ AND SHE DONT PLAY AROUND SGES DOWN FOR HER SHIT JUST LISTEN TO THE SONG ON MY PROFILE WHO WANTS TO PLAY FROM STREET RIDERS
> *


all talk,no action. Alot shit talking for a chippin as car. acting like you in the 50's.
fix up that car and get it to work right cause you playing yourself.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## STRAIGHTLACE (Jun 21, 2007)

LETS SEE TOUR SHIT HOP AT L.G.S YOU LIKE TO TALK DO YOU EVEN HAVE A CAR FOR NUMBER 1 I GOT 2 OF THEM SO NOW WHATS UP YOU DONT WANT TO FUCK WITH MY WIFE SHE DONT PLAY AROUND DONT TEST HER IF I WERE YOU


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

haha this shit is funny


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTLACE_@Jun 25 2007, 03:00 PM~8172790
> *LETS SEE TOUR SHIT HOP AT L.G.S YOU LIKE TO TALK DO YOU EVEN HAVE A CAR FOR NUMBER 1 I GOT 2 OF THEM SO NOW WHATS UP YOU DONT WANT TO FUCK WITH MY WIFE SHE DONT PLAY AROUND DONT TEST HER IF I WERE YOU
> *


1st off clown I HAVE hopped my shit in your town,and REAL RIDAS can speak on it.I have had cadillacs hitting 45" since the 90's.
The blue one I had last summer had a mural worth more then your whole car on the trunk.second,I have 2 cars,and my frame and undercarriage on 1 of them are worth more then both your cars.Thats how the BIG "I" roll! 
Im not hard to find!


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 25 2007, 02:00 PM~8173231
> *1st off clown I HAVE hopped my shit in your town,and REAL RIDAS can speak on it.I have had cadillacs hitting 45" since the 90's.
> The blue one I had last summer had a mural worth more then your whole car on the trunk.second,I have 2 cars,and my frame and undercarriage on 1 of them are worth more then both your cars.Thats how the BIG "I" roll!
> Im not hard to find!
> *


:0 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTLACE_@Jun 25 2007, 02:00 PM~8172790
> *LETS SEE TOUR SHIT HOP AT L.G.S YOU LIKE TO TALK DO YOU EVEN HAVE A CAR FOR NUMBER 1 I GOT 2 OF THEM SO NOW WHATS UP YOU DONT WANT TO FUCK WITH MY WIFE SHE DONT PLAY AROUND DONT TEST HER IF I WERE YOU
> *


any double pumps?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTLACE_@Jun 25 2007, 02:00 PM~8172790
> *LETS SEE TOUR SHIT HOP AT L.G.S YOU LIKE TO TALK DO YOU EVEN HAVE A CAR FOR NUMBER 1 I GOT 2 OF THEM SO NOW WHATS UP YOU DONT WANT TO FUCK WITH MY WIFE SHE DONT PLAY AROUND DONT TEST HER IF I WERE YOU
> *


lets see pics of the cars


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916+Jun 25 2007, 04:20 PM~8173409-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When they are done.  
pics of the caddie are somewhere on LIL!! Im just to lazy to go and post them up!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

talk is cheap... some body be about it!!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 25 2007, 04:51 PM~8174051
> *Whats craccin homie!?
> When they are done.
> pics of the caddie are somewhere on LIL!! Im just to lazy to go and post them up!
> *


oh i know what you've got and what you've had!  i want to see what these other people are working with.


----------



## STRAIGHTLACE (Jun 21, 2007)

SO I GUESS I WILL SEE YOU ALL AT L.G. ON JULY 22ND BUT WHAT ABOUT THE STREET RIDERS HAVENT HEARD NUTHIN FROM THEM AT ALL SINCE I WENT OVER TO THERE HOUSE AT 2:00 IN MORNING ON A SUNDAY MORNING AND SHOWED THEM WHATS UP ITS BEEN QUIET SINCE THEN


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 25 2007, 04:55 PM~8174088
> *talk is cheap...  some body be about it!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 25 2007, 04:55 PM~8174088
> *talk is cheap...  some body be about it!!
> *


I GOT PARTS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 25 2007, 03:55 PM~8174088
> *talk is cheap...  some body be about it!!
> *


that's what i'm talkin bout!

any of you singles wanna nose up at impalas or cali showdown this weekend then post here.


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

MY CAR BUY A BOTTLE OF MALOX FOR YOUR MOUTH.. YOU AINT WORTH 1 HIT OF THE SWITCH. YOU KNOW SINCE YOUR RUNNIN YOUR MOUTH TALKIN ABOUT STILLIN MY RIDE AND BURNIN IT. YOU DESERVE NOT TO BE IN THE LOW RIDER SCENE.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

REMEMBER THAT WHEN YOU ALL HOP AGAINST EACH OTHER  


























IF NOT I WILL SERVE ALL YOU BITCHES :biggrin: J/K


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Jun 25 2007, 05:33 PM~8174377
> *MY CAR  BUY A BOTTLE OF MALOX FOR YOUR MOUTH.. YOU AINT WORTH 1 HIT OF THE SWITCH. YOU KNOW SINCE YOUR RUNNIN YOUR MOUTH TALKIN ABOUT STILLIN MY RIDE AND BURNIN IT.  YOU DESERVE NOT TO BE IN THE LOW RIDER SCENE.
> 
> 
> ...


I TOOK THAT PIC! AT THE DEVOTION TOY RUN "05"


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 25 2007, 05:21 PM~8174286
> *I GOT PARTS!!!! :biggrin:
> *


except motors :uh:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 25 2007, 06:17 PM~8174690
> *except motors :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRAIGHTLACE (Jun 21, 2007)

THAT WAS 2 YEARS AGO WHERES THE NEW PIC.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 25 2007, 06:17 PM~8174690
> *except motors :uh:
> *


TOMORROW SMARTASS! WEDS. AT THE LATEST....
WHAT UP JIMMY? YOU COMING TO OUR SHOW THIS YEAR? OCT. 14TH
WE'RE GOING TO HAVE A HOP S/D/R TROPHY ONLY! IT'S A BENEFIT SHOW FOR THE SCHOOL FIELD TRIPS. NO CASH PRIZE 4 FOOTERS INSTEAD! :0 :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 25 2007, 06:42 PM~8174861
> *TOMORROW SMARTASS! WEDS. AT THE LATEST....
> WHAT UP JIMMY? YOU COMING TO OUR SHOW THIS YEAR? OCT. 14TH
> WE'RE GOING TO HAVE A HOP S/D/R TROPHY ONLY! IT'S A BENEFIT SHOW FOR THE SCHOOL FIELD TRIPS. NO CASH PRIZE 4 FOOTERS INSTEAD! :0  :0
> *


what kind and how much, what day is the 14th? its my b day so we will see.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 25 2007, 04:21 PM~8174286
> *I GOT PARTS!!!! :biggrin:
> *


the part you need is a muzzle. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 25 2007, 06:48 PM~8174896
> *what kind and how much, what day is the 14th? its my b day so we will see.
> *


CHROME COMP. $100 LOOK AT THE XTREME WEB SITE FOR MORE INFO. SUNDAY OCT. 14TH 2007. IT'S A SCHOOL WAY BIGGER THAN LAST TIME! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 25 2007, 03:51 PM~8174051
> *Whats craccin homie!?!
> *


Not much still keepin the Regal together.... :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 25 2007, 03:00 PM~8173231
> *1st off clown I HAVE hopped my shit in your town,and REAL RIDAS can speak on it.I have had cadillacs hitting 45" since the 90's.
> The blue one I had last summer had a mural worth more then your whole car on the trunk.second,I have 2 cars,and my frame and undercarriage on 1 of them are worth more then both your cars.Thats how the BIG "I" roll!
> Im not hard to find!
> *


Damn. :0


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTLACE_@Jun 25 2007, 05:12 PM~8174225
> *SO I GUESS I WILL SEE YOU ALL AT L.G. ON JULY 22ND BUT WHAT ABOUT THE STREET RIDERS HAVENT HEARD NUTHIN FROM THEM AT ALL SINCE I WENT OVER TO THERE HOUSE AT 2:00 IN MORNING ON A SUNDAY MORNING AND SHOWED THEM WHATS UP ITS BEEN QUIET SINCE THEN
> *


You going all the way to Fresno??? Why don't you just wait for Vallejo..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jun 26 2007, 12:34 AM~8177274
> *You going all the way to Fresno???  Why don't you just wait for Vallejo..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 AUGUST 12TH


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 26 2007, 12:50 AM~8177301
> *:0
> :0 AUGUST 12TH
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 25 2007, 04:51 PM~8174051
> *Whats craccin homie!?
> When they are done.
> pics of the caddie are somewhere on LIL!! Im just to lazy to go and post them up!
> *


Here you go bro.



I don't think Will knows who he is talking to. Whatever it is, it is not a good way to earn some respect. :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Here's another one of the trunk. I like this pic. Where is the car now Ric?


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jun 26 2007, 07:40 PM~8183274
> *Here's another one of the trunk. I like this pic. Where is the car now Ric?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: THATS A SICK ASS RIDE .


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

<------- :biggrin: :biggrin: DONT TRIP RIC WE GOT YOUR BACK


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Jun 26 2007, 08:16 PM~8183519
> *:thumbsup: THATS A SICK ASS RIDE .
> *


that car was in vegas for awhile


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jun 26 2007, 09:03 PM~8183899
> *that car was in vegas for awhile
> *


were is it now?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

that lac is killin it uffin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps+Jun 26 2007, 08:03 PM~8182995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie! Glad to see it still gets respect!


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 27 2007, 09:25 AM~8186599
> *wHATS UP HOMIE? THANKS FOR THE PIC!
> *


Not much going on here other than work but hey, you are welcome for the pic. It is one of the nicest street driven caddy I have seen. And it has a nice hop too but I couldn't find a pic of it hopping. The search function is down. But yes, that caddy will get its respect for a while. :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

for those of you who don't know now you know


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

thats what i call hopping. get your hop on psta.


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

ITS GOING DOWN THIS WEEKEND @ THE CALI SHOW DOWN IN STOCKTON JULY-1-07 WHY DON'T: 
1). ALEX WITH THE LIME GREEN CUTLESS TALK TO DANNY ASK HIM TO BE AT YOUR HOUSE AT 6AM TO TRAILOR YOUR SHIT.
2). THEN WILLIAM CAN HAVE HIM PICK HIS CAR UP AT 7AM AN DELIVER IT TO OAK GROOVE PARK.
3).THEN MANNY BOY FRESH WIYH THE LINCOLN CAN HAVE DANNY COME BACK TO SAC ABOUT 8AM AND TRAILOR THE LINCOLN TO THE PARK.
4). ZACK CAN DRIVE HIS FROM YUBA CITY TO STOCKTON.
AND THEN WE CAN SEE WHO CAN HOP HIGHER THEN THAT BAG OF CHIPS.

OH.... BUY THE WAY DANNY CHARGES $50 DOLLORS A TOW (ONE WAY)
 :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOR CAL RIDAHZ_@Jun 27 2007, 02:32 PM~8189048
> * ITS GOING DOWN THIS WEEKEND @ THE CALI SHOW DOWN IN STOCKTON  JULY-1-07 WHY DON'T:
> 1). ALEX WITH THE LIME GREEN CUTLESS TALK TO DANNY ASK HIM TO BE AT YOUR HOUSE AT 6AM TO TRAILOR YOUR SHIT.
> 2). THEN WILLIAM CAN HAVE HIM PICK HIS CAR UP AT 7AM AN DELIVER IT TO OAK GROOVE PARK.
> ...


wheres your hopper at. ?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 27 2007, 02:20 PM~8188146
> *thats what i call hopping. get your hop on psta.
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 27 2007, 01:25 PM~8187787
> *for those of you who don't know now you know
> 
> 
> ...


Damn.Some of those pics were from 1998 or 99!!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOR CAL RIDAHZ_@Jun 27 2007, 03:32 PM~8189048
> * ITS GOING DOWN THIS WEEKEND @ THE CALI SHOW DOWN IN STOCKTON  JULY-1-07 WHY DON'T:
> 1). ALEX WITH THE LIME GREEN CUTLESS TALK TO DANNY ASK HIM TO BE AT YOUR HOUSE AT 6AM TO TRAILOR YOUR SHIT.
> 2). THEN WILLIAM CAN HAVE HIM PICK HIS CAR UP AT 7AM AN DELIVER IT TO OAK GROOVE PARK.
> ...


better yet save there money and get the cars working


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

PUT AWAY FOR RIGHT NOW, BUT I WILL 4 SHO PUT YOUR NAME ON THE LIST :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOR CAL RIDAHZ_@Jun 27 2007, 10:59 PM~8192283
> *PUT AWAY FOR RIGHT NOW, BUT I WILL 4 SHO PUT YOUR NAME ON THE LIST :biggrin:
> *


ahahaha i hope your not talking to me holmes, might have to make a town call on sacramento


----------



## STRAIGHTLACE (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOR CAL RIDAHZ_@Jun 27 2007, 03:32 PM~8189048
> * ITS GOING DOWN THIS WEEKEND @ THE CALI SHOW DOWN IN STOCKTON  JULY-1-07 WHY DON'T:
> 1). ALEX WITH THE LIME GREEN CUTLESS TALK TO DANNY ASK HIM TO BE AT YOUR HOUSE AT 6AM TO TRAILOR YOUR SHIT.
> 2). THEN WILLIAM CAN HAVE HIM PICK HIS CAR UP AT 7AM AN DELIVER IT TO OAK GROOVE PARK.
> ...


 MAY BE NOR CAL SHOULD BRING SOMETHING IN STEED OF TELLING EVERY ONE ELSE YOU SHOULD CALL JACKS TOWING AND SHOW US


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 27 2007, 11:17 PM~8192368
> *ahahaha i hope your not talking to me holmes, might have to make a town call on sacramento
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## STRAIGHTLACE (Jun 21, 2007)

We aint calling no one out we aint scared but every one is saying this and that so tell us like it is straight lace is it we are ready


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 27 2007, 11:17 PM~8192368
> *ahahaha i hope your not talking to me holmes, might have to make a town call on sacramento
> *


HEY! WATCH YOUR MOUTH.... :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 28 2007, 07:26 AM~8193445
> *HEY! WATCH YOUR MOUTH.... :biggrin:
> *


my motors are in the mail ill be in sac sometime next week for who ever aint scured


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTLACE_@Jun 28 2007, 02:52 AM~8192791
> *We aint calling no one out  we aint scared but every one is saying this and that so tell us like it is straight lace is it we are ready
> *


no your not.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTLACE_@Jun 28 2007, 01:52 AM~8192791
> *We aint calling no one out  we aint scared but every one is saying this and that so tell us like it is straight lace is it we are ready
> *


ready for this huh??? I dont think soo


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

O.K. TOUGH GUY


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 28 2007, 08:00 AM~8193594
> *ready for this huh??? I dont think soo
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

im ready to see that impala fly again jimmy, let us know when ur gonna be out this way


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTLACE_@Jun 28 2007, 12:52 AM~8192791
> *We aint calling no one out  we aint scared but every one is saying this and that so tell us like it is straight lace is it we are ready
> *


yeah how is nor cal doing all the talking when i don't see them doing anything in the pit . remember this all for fun in the streets, :biggrin: anti tow truck, now himbone hes the shit in the pit or the streets got to give him props for what he's doing, :thumbsup:


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 28 2007, 12:15 PM~8194862
> *yeah how is nor cal doing all the talking when i don't see them doing anything in the pit .  remember this all for fun in the streets,  :biggrin: anti tow truck, now himbone hes the shit in the pit or the streets got to give him props for what he's doing, :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT UP PAP


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 28 2007, 12:15 PM~8194862
> *yeah how is nor cal doing all the talking when i don't see them doing anything in the pit .  remember this all for fun in the streets,  :biggrin: anti tow truck, now himbone hes the shit in the pit or the streets got to give him props for what he's doing, :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT UP PAP


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Jun 28 2007, 11:41 AM~8195016
> *WHAT UP PAP
> *


 :wave: PAPI :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i was just curious as to this topic is called HOUSE CALL and its meeting in parking lots


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Jun 28 2007, 10:42 AM~8195026
> *WHAT UP PAP
> *


whats up son. exotic is hating. haters get no where but he's always crying my back hurts lol. tell someone who cares. :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 28 2007, 11:37 AM~8195375
> *i was just curious as to this topic is called HOUSE CALL and its meeting in parking lots
> *


thats what i'm talking about house call means ----casa -----house ---- crib ----------- cantone get it now. my car is going to the shop then i'll show what a house call is.


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

DAMMMM I WAS JUST TALKING TO THE CHIPPER CREW JUST FOR FUN WELL CAN A BROTHER SURVE ANOTHER BROTHER FROM A DIFFERENT MOTHER A HOUSE CALL WHEN, & WHERE EVER YOU WANT WE RIDE OUR SHIT.


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 28 2007, 06:53 AM~8193559
> *no your not.
> *


 :0


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOR CAL RIDAHZ_@Jun 28 2007, 06:09 PM~8197627
> *DAMMMM I WAS JUST TALKING TO THE CHIPPER CREW JUST FOR FUN WELL CAN A BROTHER SURVE ANOTHER BROTHER FROM A DIFFERENT MOTHER A HOUSE CALL WHEN, & WHERE EVER YOU WANT WE RIDE OUR SHIT.
> *


trust me when my car is ready nobody has to tell me when and where to go ill see you in the street.its fun to me win or lose its gonna be fun , :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOR CAL RIDAHZ_@Jun 27 2007, 02:32 PM~8189048
> * ITS GOING DOWN THIS WEEKEND @ THE CALI SHOW DOWN IN STOCKTON  JULY-1-07 WHY DON'T:
> 1). ALEX WITH THE LIME GREEN CUTLESS TALK TO DANNY ASK HIM TO BE AT YOUR HOUSE AT 6AM TO TRAILOR YOUR SHIT.
> 2). THEN WILLIAM CAN HAVE HIM PICK HIS CAR UP AT 7AM AN DELIVER IT TO OAK GROOVE PARK.
> ...


how about i drive my car from vacaville, hop the hell out of it and drive it home. 1 and a half hour trip


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Jun 28 2007, 11:27 PM~8199739
> *how about i drive my car from vacaville, hop the hell out of it and drive it home. 1 and a half hour trip
> *


thats how we ride bro fuck that shit thats not a real rider in my book if you have to use a tow truck


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 27 2007, 12:25 PM~8187787
> *for those of you who don't know now you know
> 
> 
> ...


He ain't shit....LOL!!!...J/K Rick. Yeah homie, your lac was killin em'.


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 28 2007, 11:45 PM~8200053
> *thats how we ride bro fuck that shit thats not a real  rider in my book if you have to use a tow truck
> *


haha yeah man i would love to go all i need is some new uppers and im set!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jun 29 2007, 12:06 AM~8200144
> *He ain't shit....LOL!!!...J/K Rick.  Yeah homie, your lac was killin em'.
> *


hey psta what size are those tires. people tell me to use 14s .


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 29 2007, 11:31 AM~8202344
> *hey psta what size are those tires. people tell me to use 14s .
> *


175 75 14's


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel+Jun 29 2007, 12:31 PM~8202344-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jimmy got it.
I say ride 13's,but its on you. if you go 14's,ride the 175,75 remingtons.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 29 2007, 11:34 AM~8202762
> *Jimmy got it.
> I say ride 13's,but its on you. if you go 14's,ride the 175,75 remingtons.
> *


kool thanks,


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

whens the next one goin down?


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Props to the homie Ricc for always reppin. Maybe he give the switch for old times sake and you can swing it again.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
r
n
f
s
j


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

no more house calls or what


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Jun 13 2007, 07:23 PM~8099937
> *NO ZACH HAS A 78 CUTTY PRIMERED DOWN
> THE GREEN CUTTY IS MINE
> *


:uh: Oh God, that guy? I've seen him running around town :thumbsdown:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:dunno: WTF?


----------



## bay area Rollerz (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 29 2007, 11:34 AM~8202762
> *Jimmy got it.
> I say ride 13's,but its on you. if you go 14's,ride the 175,75 remingtons.
> *



this fool don't know shit!!!! :uh:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

:0


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bay area Rollerz_@Jul 3 2007, 01:52 PM~8227157
> *this fool don't know shit!!!! :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

so is there any house calls going on soon


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Just to clear up what I said about the tires,You CAN get some big ass mickey thompsons if thats what you wanna do,but those are not LOWRIDER/street tires,Real Ridas is rollin 13'-155's,or 14's 175,or even 5.20's!


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

SOMEBODY LET HIM NO HE MUST BE A TRANSFORMER OR JUST GOT OFF THE BOAT MANUEL JUST LEAVE THE PURPTEENS ON YOU RIDE 155/80/13 $19.99 ALL DAY LONG AT PEP BOYS ARE FIRESTONE.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

i was wondering what size tire do people hop in the pit because they look big. i'll ride 13s forever like you said thier cheap.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Velveeta00 (Jul 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 8 2007, 03:52 PM~8260835
> *ttt
> *


eric i fixed my setup, no more leaks, new uppers, and batterys are on charge!!! plus i have them new MBQ 3.5 tons in that bitch im ready!!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

WE WANNA BATTLE CAN WE :biggrin: 









WE GOT ARE RULER READY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Jul 8 2007, 04:54 PM~8260849
> *eric i fixed my setup, no more leaks, new uppers, and batterys are on charge!!! plus i have them new MBQ 3.5 tons in that bitch im ready!!!
> *


thats coo I have to get a new motor and im ready


----------



## norcalsfinest (Apr 14, 2004)

Everybody needs to do as much as they can this year, because TEAM 707 will be back out 4 2008 at all shows and with cars 4 every class!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by norcalsfinest_@Jul 9 2007, 12:11 PM~8266727
> *Everybody needs to do as much as they can this year, because TEAM 707 will be back out 4 2008 at all shows and with cars 4 every class!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


same here


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by norcalsfinest_@Jul 9 2007, 01:11 PM~8266727
> *Everybody needs to do as much as they can this year, because TEAM 707 will be back out 4 2008 at all shows and with cars 4 every class!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


and?
I might be wrong,but most people on this topic is talking about streets,not the pit.

what do I know though? I dont know shit! :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 9 2007, 02:23 PM~8267747
> *and?
> I might be wrong,but most people on this topic is talking about streets,not the pit.
> 
> ...


WE WILL TAKE BOTH STREETS PITS AND HOUSE ,BACK YARDS. ECT. :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

im gonna get a pogo stick i think i can take any single pump in sac with it :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 27 2007, 12:25 PM~8187787
> *for those of you who don't know now you know
> 
> 
> ...


AND THIS WAS NO TRAILER QUEEN, HOMIE PUT MANY MILES ON THIS RIDE! SUP RIC :wave:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

what up Lou.


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 10 2007, 07:56 AM~8273631
> *what up Lou.
> *


Nothin much just chillin,you still got the box or what you workin on?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 9 2007, 07:00 PM~8269831
> *im gonna get a pogo stick i think i can take any single pump in sac with it  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 9 2007, 06:00 PM~8269831
> *im gonna get a pogo stick i think i can take any single pump in sac with it  :biggrin:
> *


Don't make me call up the Homie Dave :0


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

HATERS are just quicc to talk homie.I came out doing 45'' each week,breaking shit,fixing it,and my cars still worked. Its funny,usually the ones that TRY to talk shit are the ones that dont have a car out there,or have never even hit in the 40's!!

Its all good,Im being talked about!

I got a 75 glasshouse im finishing up!


> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 9 2007, 08:14 PM~8269946
> *AND THIS WAS NO TRAILER QUEEN, HOMIE PUT MANY MILES ON THIS RIDE! SUP RIC :wave:
> *


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 9 2007, 08:00 PM~8269831
> *im gonna get a pogo stick i think i can take any single pump in sac with it  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA!! FUCCIN JIM!! YOU ON A POGO?!
:roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 11 2007, 08:10 AM~8282680
> *HAHA!! FUCCIN JIM!! YOU ON A POGO?!
> :roflmao:
> *


X2 :roflmao:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 8 2007, 05:10 PM~8260939
> *WE WANNA BATTLE CAN WE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 I like that pic


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jul 10 2007, 10:52 PM~8280724
> *Don't make me call up the Homie Dave :0
> *


Dave aint got nothing that can touch me


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 11 2007, 10:55 PM~8289500
> *Dave aint got nothing that can touch me
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

We need more shows in Sac. lot of cars and a lot of competition.


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

All I know hes has more world records and titltes but he probably don't have no circus car so maybe your right


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 11 2007, 09:55 PM~8289500
> *Dave aint got nothing that can touch me
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: don't mess with dave.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jul 12 2007, 03:04 PM~8294746
> *All I know hes has more world records and titltes but he probably don't have no circus car so maybe your right
> *


 :0


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 11 2007, 10:55 PM~8289500
> *Dave aint got nothing that can touch me
> *


 :nono:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Don't talk shit about Sac


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jul 12 2007, 03:04 PM~8294746
> *All I know hes has more world records and titltes but he probably don't have no circus car so maybe your right
> *


haha that single pump 64 is more of a circus car then mine will ever be, impalas should swing with v8's under the hood not no inline 6's


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 12 2007, 05:01 PM~8296058
> *haha that single pump 64 is more of a circus car then mine will ever be, impalas should swing with v8's under the hood not no inline 6's
> *


who made up that rule


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 9 2007, 06:00 PM~8269831
> *im gonna get a pogo stick i think i can take any single pump in sac with it  :biggrin:
> *


next month lets go to sac :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 12 2007, 10:22 PM~8298838
> *next month lets go to sac :biggrin:
> *


im putting a new bridge in the 41 and a new set of honda springs


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 12 2007, 11:23 PM~8298852
> *im putting a new bridge in the 41 and a new set of honda springs
> *


 hno: 


sup homie wheres jay?? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 11 2007, 10:55 PM~8289500
> *Dave aint got nothing that can touch me
> *



hey you can hop you have proved it ---but check this out you still up and coming dave has been doing it for years and still kicks ass ----

if you a lowrider you got to learn to respect the game and guess what Dave has been running it for years...just my 2 cent

---now i dont run Hi-Low never have TORO has build my shit and my homie from inglewood LOWLIFE has too--so this aint some dude jumping on any bandwagon


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> hey you can hop you have proved it ---but check this out you still up and coming dave has been doing it for years and still kicks ass ----
> 
> if you a lowrider you got to learn to respect the game and guess what Dave has been running it for years...just my 2 cent
> 
> X2 REAL TALK! BE COOL, JIM.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jul 12 2007, 04:04 PM~8294746
> *All I know hes has more world records and titltes but he probably don't have no circus car so maybe your right
> *


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 13 2007, 01:06 AM~8299375
> *hey you can hop you have proved it ---but check this out you still up and coming dave has been doing it for years and still kicks ass ----
> 
> if you a lowrider you got to learn to respect the game and guess what Dave has been running it for years...just my 2 cent
> ...


its funny everyone thinks im talking shit, I know how many inches my car does and unless dave has a new car none of his existing cars can beat mine simple as that.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

interesting...


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 12 2007, 04:41 PM~8295068
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: don't mess with dave.
> *


 :twak: :twak: i agree there are some things you cant say.. talk is cheap


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Jun 13 2007, 12:39 AM~8094752
> *all singles street cars
> 
> will from straight laced vs zach from yuba city
> *


does that guy own a green cutlass or something? if so i have someone else looking for him as well from yuba city


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Jul 15 2007, 05:32 PM~8314509
> *:twak:  :twak: i agree there are some things you cant say.. talk is cheap
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Jul 15 2007, 06:32 PM~8314509
> *:twak:  :twak: i agree there are some things you cant say.. talk is cheap
> *


if you talkin to me I got the sacramento king of the street trophy at my house if you want to come see it.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 16 2007, 04:57 PM~8322022
> *if you talkin to me I got the sacramento king of the street trophy at my house if you want to come see it.
> *



there it is case closed. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 16 2007, 05:57 PM~8322022
> *if you talkin to me I got the sacramento king of the street trophy at my house if you want to come see it.
> *


i didnt even know they had a kos in sac... when was it??

good shit yimmy


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 12 2007, 05:01 PM~8296058
> *haha that single pump 64 is more of a circus car then mine will ever be, impalas should swing with v8's under the hood not no inline 6's
> *


We will put a 8 in it when you take out all that weight you got.


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 16 2007, 09:24 PM~8324106
> *We will put a 8 in it when you take out all that weight you got.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 16 2007, 09:24 PM~8324106
> *We will put a 8 in it when you take out all that weight you got.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 16 2007, 08:24 PM~8324106
> *We will put a 8 in it when you take out all that weight you got.
> *


DAMMMMITTTTT :yes: :yes: :yes: I SMELL ANOTHER KING OF THE STREETS IN SAC.


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

da king of the street hop in sac you didnt here about it, well geuss you dont go to car shows because we put in work from san jo to frisco and fresno to yuba city so if you dont no let me sco you NOR CAL RIDAHZ CAR CLUB put on there second annual october fest car show and king of the street hop and yes jimmy did take first place BUT your speech do need to be checked no ones talking shit about the hayward fremont or what ever town your from. your what we call a NEW BOOTY. no disrespect to any one from the h or the f our you jimmy keep the hop between the hoppers. :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

SACRAMENTO'S KING OF THE STREET HOP SEPT. 16 07 IN DOWNTOWN SACRAMENTO UP UNDER THE FREEWAY ON 21ST. AND X.
THIS IS FOR THE STREET HOPPERS
THE RADICAL HOPPERS
SINGLE AND DOUBLE PUMP


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOR CAL RIDAHZ_@Jul 17 2007, 08:24 PM~8332395
> *da king of the street hop in sac you didnt here about it, well geuss you dont go to car shows because we put in work from san jo to frisco and fresno to yuba city so if you dont no let me sco you NOR CAL RIDAHZ CAR CLUB put on there second annual october fest car show and king of the street hop and yes jimmy did take first place BUT your speech do need to be checked no ones talking shit about the hayward fremont or what ever town your from. your what we call a NEW BOOTY. no disrespect to any one from the h or the f our you jimmy keep the hop between the hoppers.  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


And I guess you didnt read, i wasnt talking shit just stating Dave's cars dont got the inches to beat me, and i guess for a new booty I did ok king of the streets in san jose sac and fresno. I must be doing something right to be in the likes of mando todd killa and v max on the list of the king of impalas topic, so better to be a new booty I guess then a no body


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOR CAL RIDAHZ_@Jul 17 2007, 08:24 PM~8332395
> *da king of the street hop in sac you didnt here about it, well geuss you dont go to car shows because we put in work from san jo to frisco and fresno to yuba city so if you dont no let me sco you NOR CAL RIDAHZ CAR CLUB put on there second annual october fest car show and king of the street hop and yes jimmy did take first place BUT your speech do need to be checked no ones talking shit about the hayward fremont or what ever town your from. your what we call a NEW BOOTY. no disrespect to any one from the h or the f our you jimmy keep the hop between the hoppers.  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


i know this guy aint talkin to me.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

in all fairness lets step back from the craziness and smoke one theres always gonna be friction when it comes to hoppers but we do it for fun theres no way to stay the king but uur right to be proud himmy you earned it. we all are just regular at the end of day one shoe at a time. I got nothing but respect 4 both of u lelands been in the game 4 years and we got time together but you came through and made people say dam so much luv and big ups but try to remember to have fun thats what its all about  420 allday


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 17 2007, 10:03 PM~8333997
> *And I guess you didnt read, i wasnt talking shit just stating Dave's cars dont got the inches to beat me, and i guess for a new booty I did ok king of the streets in san jose sac and fresno. I must be doing something right to be in the likes of mando todd killa and v max on the list of the king of impalas topic, so better to be a new booty I guess then a no body
> *


I agree your car is setup for the streets, but you have to remember Dave's cars are setup for the lowrider shows. I know everything goes on the streets or if you are in the radical class. Just remember you can't talk about Dave when you haven't even hopped against him.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 18 2007, 07:50 AM~8335349
> *I agree your car is setup for the streets, but you have to remember Dave's cars are setup for the lowrider shows. I know everything goes on the streets or if you are in the radical class. Just remember you can't talk about Dave when you haven't even hopped against him.
> *


again I didnt bring up his name someone else did


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jul 16 2007, 12:14 PM~8319467
> *does that guy own a green cutlass or something? if so i have someone else looking for him as well from yuba city
> *


 NO I OWN THE GREEN CUTTY ZACH OWNS A BLACK PRIMORED ONE.. WHATS SUP :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Jul 18 2007, 12:58 PM~8337133
> *NO I OWN THE GREEN CUTTY ZACH OWNS A BLACK PRIMORED ONE.. WHATS SUP :biggrin:
> *


THERE WAS A CUTLASS IN TOWN, NOT SURE IF IT WAS REALLY GREEN, JUST HEARD SOME SHIT LIKE THAT BUT HE HIT EM ON MY HOMIE BEFORE HE WAS JUICED, BUT NOW THAT HE GOTS HIS SHIT GOING HE'S LOOKING :biggrin: IS THE DUDE WITH THE RED FOCUS? IF IT IS,THAN THAT BE HIM


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jul 18 2007, 12:15 PM~8337253
> *THERE WAS A CUTLASS IN TOWN, NOT SURE IF IT WAS REALLY GREEN, JUST HEARD SOME SHIT LIKE THAT BUT HE HIT EM ON MY HOMIE BEFORE HE WAS JUICED, BUT NOW THAT HE GOTS HIS SHIT GOING HE'S LOOKING :biggrin: IS THE DUDE WITH THE RED FOCUS? IF IT IS,THAN THAT BE HIM
> *


 YEAH ZACH OWNS A RED FOCUS. HIS FRAME ON HIS CAR IS GREEN. :0


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 18 2007, 08:31 AM~8336027
> *again I didnt bring up his name someone else did
> *


Well it sounded like you did, when you said Dave doesn't have nothing on you.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jul 10 2007, 10:52 PM~8280724
> *Don't make me call up the Homie Dave :0
> *


----------



## untouchables (Feb 19, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 9 2007, 06:00 PM~8269831
> *im gonna get a pogo stick i think i can take any single pump in sac with it  :biggrin:
> *


This is why I put the quote about Dave it seems like whene you say that your talking shit about Sac and that shit aint cool :angry:


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

we went from new booty to no body i guess we are still talking shit nobody said a damm thing about you cant hop i just said check what you say about other peoples city when no ones talking about where ever you from. NO BODY do you even no how to weld :biggrin: my bad you can just pay somebody, see thats talking shit not even trying to go there BUT you better ask some body because NOBODY cant say thay dont no me in the bay and in the valley


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOR CAL RIDAHZ_@Jul 19 2007, 10:37 AM~8345301
> *we went from new booty to no body i guess we are still talking shit nobody said a damm thing about you cant hop i just said check what you say about other peoples city when no ones talking about where ever you from. NO BODY do you even no how to weld  :biggrin:  my bad you can just pay somebody, see thats talking shit not even trying to go there BUT you better ask some :biggrin: say thay dont no me in the bay and in the valley
> *


i don't know you who are you?????????????? I LIKE TO MEET YOU SOMETIME.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

hno: ..........


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 17 2007, 12:28 PM~8327692
> *DAMMMMITTTTT  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: I SMELL ANOTHER KING OF THE STREETS IN SAC.
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: THAT KING IS DAVE :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Jul 19 2007, 02:36 PM~8346263
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick: THAT KING IS DAVE :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


no disrespect to ANYONE,and Im not on dave or jims side,BUT,JIM has the title,Dave has to get it from him. learn how it works.

That would be a GREAT hop,Dave Vs. Jim. 
Hopefully we can see it sooner then later(hint,hint!!!)


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 19 2007, 08:38 PM~8350026
> *no disrespect to ANYONE,and Im not on dave or jims side,BUT,JIM has the title,Dave has to get it from him. learn how it works.
> 
> That would be a GREAT hop,Dave Vs. Jim.
> ...


X2


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

does dave go on here?? lil??


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

dave is deff. the o.g., hes been in the magazines since i started lowriding and thats been a while. but does he bring out his cars on the street? ive never seen that...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 19 2007, 10:47 PM~8350662
> *dave is deff. the o.g., hes been in the magazines since i started lowriding and thats been a while. but does he bring out his cars on the street? ive never seen that...
> *


good point homie.
I HEARD dave got something COLD coming to tha streets! But I have not heard of Dave having street carsbut pit cars. I respect that,but im a street rida myself,so I rather see a street car then a pit car. Jims shit is kinda i the middle of both,but he do,and has brought his 4 to the streets and has had it on tha freeway!

Im not on any of their level(by choice)45'' is good enough for me,so I let them do what they do BEST!
MUCH REPECT to Dave,Like you said homie,he been doing it year after year for a MINUTE!


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Jul 18 2007, 02:15 PM~8337747
> *YEAH ZACH OWNS A RED FOCUS. HIS FRAME ON HIS CAR IS GREEN. :0
> *


 :biggrin: TELL HIM TO COME OUT AN PLAY :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOR CAL RIDAHZ_@Jul 19 2007, 11:37 AM~8345301
> *we went from new booty to no body i guess we are still talking shit nobody said a damm thing about you cant hop i just said check what you say about other peoples city when no ones talking about where ever you from. NO BODY do you even no how to weld  :biggrin:  my bad you can just pay somebody, see thats talking shit not even trying to go there BUT you better ask some body because NOBODY cant say thay dont no me in the bay and in the valley
> *


DO I KNOW HOW TO WELD?? YES THERE IS ACTUALLY A 110, 220, AND A PLASMA CUTTER IN MY GARAGE. ALONG WITH PROBABLY 30-40K WORTH OF OTHER TOOLS, A SNAP ON BOX MOST GUYS WOULD HAVE IN A SHOP. AND YA I CAN PAY TO HAVE SOMEONE WORK ON MY SHIT SO WHAT, CAN YOU? AND THAT AINT TALKIN SHIT THATS ON THE REAL.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jul 18 2007, 10:53 PM~8342341
> *This is why I put the quote about Dave it seems like whene you say that your talking shit about Sac and that shit aint cool :angry:
> *


well when someone posts a topic on lil talkin about a house call and neither car barely got off the ground i think I could have had a chance with a pogo stick.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 20 2007, 12:23 PM~8354027
> *well when someone posts a topic on lil talkin about a house call and neither car barely got off the ground i think I could have had a chance with a pogo stick.
> *


Yeah! Hey they did make themselves look foolish. But that's no reason to talk shit about our town! You've been here before at my show & others..You know what sac is about! We don't talk shit about your town! You know your welcome anytime in sac! It's all 4 fun..............


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 19 2007, 09:38 PM~8350026
> *no disrespect to ANYONE,and Im not on dave or jims side,BUT,JIM has the title,Dave has to get it from him. learn how it works.
> 
> That would be a GREAT hop,Dave Vs. Jim.
> ...


 ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE I DONT KNOW JIM HE SEEMS LIKE A PRETTY COOL DUDE AND I KNOW HOW THE GAME GOES. IVE KNOW DAVE SINCE I WAS A KID I KNOW WHAT HE CAN DO. MY PERSONAL OPINION DAVE IS MORE EXPERIENCE IN THE GAME OG STATUS AND IT WOULD BE A GOOD HOP..


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jul 20 2007, 12:13 PM~8353956
> *:biggrin: TELL HIM TO COME OUT AN PLAY :biggrin:
> *


i talked to zach and he'll be out all night in his cutty out their in yuba just cruisin....or he'll be at sams club off highway 20 were all the street racers meet around 10:30 or 11.....so go head and pull ur ride out.....


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Jul 20 2007, 03:02 PM~8355315
> *i talked to zach and he'll be out all night in his cutty out their in yuba just cruisin....or he'll be at sams club off highway 20 were all the street racers meet around 10:30 or 11.....so  go head and pull ur ride out.....
> *



i'm on my way.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Hoppers always got drama. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jul 20 2007, 11:41 PM~8357604
> *Hoppers always got drama. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


you love drama lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 20 2007, 01:08 PM~8354276
> *Yeah! Hey they did make themselves look foolish. But that's no reason to talk shit about our town! You've been here before at my show & others..You know what sac is about! We don't talk shit about your town! You know your welcome anytime in sac! It's all 4 fun..............
> *


that's right all 4 fun :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

what happend to straight lace :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

what happend to straight lace :biggrin:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 21 2007, 12:24 AM~8357828
> *what happend to straight lace :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 21 2007, 01:24 AM~8357828
> *what happend to straight lace :biggrin:
> *


STILL BUILDING GARBAGE IM SURE.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 20 2007, 02:08 PM~8354276
> *Yeah! Hey they did make themselves look foolish. But that's no reason to talk shit about our town! You've been here before at my show & others..You know what sac is about! We don't talk shit about your town! You know your welcome anytime in sac! It's all 4 fun..............
> *


When are you gonna build something?


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 21 2007, 02:30 PM~8360043
> *When are you gonna build something?
> *


EXOTIC IS KISS [email protected]@ . BAR B QUE TOMORROW AT WILLIAM PARK.


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 20 2007, 11:23 AM~8354027
> *well when someone posts a topic on lil talkin about a house call and neither car barely got off the ground i think I could have had a chance with a pogo stick.
> *


Yah your right about that but next time say it towards them not my city


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jul 21 2007, 11:48 PM~8362371
> *Yah your right about that but next time say it towards them not my city
> *



calm down homie . :biggrin:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 21 2007, 03:29 PM~8360037
> *STILL BUILDING GARBAGE IM SURE.
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 21 2007, 03:29 PM~8360037
> *STILL BUILDING GARBAGE IM SURE.
> *


DAMN! :0 :0


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Jul 20 2007, 05:02 PM~8355315
> *i talked to zach and he'll be out all night in his cutty out their in yuba just cruisin....or he'll be at sams club off highway 20 were all the street racers meet around 10:30 or 11.....so  go head and pull ur ride out.....
> *


I'LL TALK TO MY BOY AND HAVE HIM COME OUT AND PLAY FRIDAY NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 21 2007, 04:30 PM~8360043
> *When are you gonna build something?
> *


X'S 2 :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 22 2007, 08:19 AM~8363294
> *calm down homie .  :biggrin:
> *


come on Mauel u no me I aint like that its all good :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 22 2007, 09:19 AM~8363294
> *calm down homie .  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I HAVE THOSE TRUUCHA VOL.26 VIDEOS $20. THEY JUST CAME OUT JULY 10TH.. IT HAS THE ORANGE COVE SHOW ON IT & A STREETLOW SHOW! CHECK EM OUT! HIT ME UP WHEN U SEE ME.......... :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jul 23 2007, 03:42 PM~8373369
> *come on Mauel u no me I aint like that its all good :biggrin:
> *


 i know bro i just don't want you to stress homie .


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 21 2007, 05:30 PM~8360043
> *When are you gonna build something?
> *


X2


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 23 2007, 10:30 PM~8375987
> *X2
> *


ACTUALLY IT WOULD BE X'S 3 FOR YOU..SINCE I WAS X'S 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

x4 i don't know what i'm doing. :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jul 24 2007, 02:22 PM~8380051
> *ACTUALLY IT WOULD BE X'S 3 FOR YOU..SINCE I WAS X'S 2 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 21 2007, 03:30 PM~8360043
> *When are you gonna build something?
> *


X'S 5!!!!!!  I'VE BEEN WAITING TO PUT SOMETHING TOGETHER. BUT I DON'T WANT NO G-BODY NOR DO I WANT A 64 IMPALA! XTREME WANTS TO SPONSOR ME IN NOR- CAL!! I STILL GOT A PLAN TO BUILD SOMETHING. BUT YOU KNOW I HAVE TO BE DIFFERENT THAN EVERYBODY ELSE! I'VE BEEN BUILDING SOMETHING, IT'S ALMOST DONE! "DON'T SWEAT IT BALD HEADED".... IT'S NOT A HOPPER! BUT " I GOT PARTS".... :0


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 24 2007, 04:59 PM~8381582
> *X'S 5!!!!!!    I'VE BEEN WAITING TO PUT SOMETHING TOGETHER. BUT I DON'T WANT NO  G-BODY NOR DO I WANT A 64 IMPALA!  XTREME WANTS TO SPONSOR ME IN NOR- CAL!! I STILL GOT A PLAN TO BUILD SOMETHING. BUT YOU KNOW I HAVE TO BE DIFFERENT THAN EVERYBODY ELSE! I'VE BEEN BUILDING SOMETHING, IT'S ALMOST DONE! "DON'T SWEAT IT BALD HEADED".... IT'S NOT A HOPPER! BUT " I GOT PARTS".... :0
> *


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 24 2007, 12:53 PM~8380272
> *x4 i don't know what i'm doing. :biggrin:
> *


HEY! NO GANGBANGING ON HERE.... YEAH! YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING.. :0


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 24 2007, 06:42 PM~8383387
> *HEY! NO GANGBANGING ON HERE.... YEAH! YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING.. :0
> *



wtf


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 24 2007, 04:59 PM~8381582
> *X'S 5!!!!!!    I'VE BEEN WAITING TO PUT SOMETHING TOGETHER. BUT I DON'T WANT NO  G-BODY NOR DO I WANT A 64 IMPALA!  XTREME WANTS TO SPONSOR ME IN NOR- CAL!! I STILL GOT A PLAN TO BUILD SOMETHING. BUT YOU KNOW I HAVE TO BE DIFFERENT THAN EVERYBODY ELSE! I'VE BEEN BUILDING SOMETHING, IT'S ALMOST DONE! "DON'T SWEAT IT BALD HEADED".... IT'S NOT A HOPPER! BUT " I GOT PARTS".... :0
> *


YOU GOT MOTORS? AND HOW MUCH SHIPPED :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Jul 20 2007, 05:02 PM~8355315
> *i talked to zach and he'll be out all night in his cutty out their in yuba just cruisin....or he'll be at sams club off highway 20 were all the street racers meet around 10:30 or 11.....so  go head and pull ur ride out.....
> *


HEY JOLLYRANCHER MY BOY SAYS THIS FRIDAY (7-27-07)AT SAMS CLUB OFF OF HWY 20 AT 9PM...NOTHING SERIOUS JUST A LIL FUN...SO SEE IF YOUR BOY ZACH WANT TO COME OUT AND PLAY FOR A WHILE


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

$5 MORE DAY OF SHOW. WE ALSO HAVE VENDOR BOOTHS $50.OO PRE REG $75 DAY OF SHOW.. IT'S GOING TO FILL UP FAST SO GET THERE EARLY MOVE IN IS SUNDAY 7:00A.M. -10:00A.M. :0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

anything going on this weekend in sac


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 26 2007, 05:02 PM~8399579
> *anything going on this weekend in sac
> *


ttt


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 26 2007, 04:02 PM~8399579
> *anything going on this weekend in sac
> *


every sunday at william land park. not half as it used back in the day but its krackin lackin. nice rides kool people can't go wrong there.carne asada on the grill all the homies stay chill. and so on.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

maybe have to take a cruz out with my boys one these days soon


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 30 2007, 07:10 PM~8430714
> *every sunday at william land park. not half as it used back in the day but its krackin lackin. nice rides kool people can't go wrong there.carne asada on the grill all the homies stay chill. and so on.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 31 2007, 02:03 PM~8438687
> *maybe have to take a cruz out with my boys one these days soon
> *



it would be nice to meet you guys.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

this year and next year we will be making a gang of house call for all you wannbe hopper so don't sleep we might be creepin up at any time any place any clubs etc etc etc!!!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 31 2007, 09:27 PM~8442170
> *this year and next year we will be making a gang of house call for all you wannbe hopper so don't sleep we might be creepin up at any time any place any clubs etc etc etc!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 ........ :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 31 2007, 08:27 PM~8442170
> *this year and next year we will be making a gang of house call for all you wannbe hopper so don't sleep we might be creepin up at any time any place any clubs etc etc etc!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i'm not scared bring it on anytime anywhere.lol. j/k


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 1 2007, 08:08 AM~8444931
> *i'm not scared bring it on anytime anywhere.lol.  j/k
> *


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 31 2007, 09:27 PM~8442170
> *this year and next year we will be making a gang of house call for all you wannbe hopper so don't sleep we might be creepin up at any time any place any clubs etc etc etc!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 31 2007, 09:27 PM~8442170
> *this year and next year we will be making a gang of house call for all you wannbe hopper so don't sleep we might be creepin up at any time any place any clubs etc etc etc!!!
> 
> 
> ...


is that car from LA


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

NOPE ITS JAE FROM UCE SAC HOPPER REPPIN D&J HYDROS :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------

